# Removing water cap lock barrel?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys
My Dethleffs A class still has all it's matching Zadi locks. Recently, the locking water cap stopped locking. The key turns the barrel normally but the cap remains in the 'open/removeable' state. What I would like to do is remove the barrel to see what the problem is-but I can't see how they are removed. I think its possible as some places sell the caps without barrel, but there are no visible fixings. Has anyone ever removed one and if so, how?
(The cap itself is "Vecam" make.)
Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't help much other than usually you need to have the key in to remove the barrel.

Good luck


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think you will need a master key that is a bit longer than the normal key and lets the barrel be extracted with the key.

Andy


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Wonder if the problem is the one a number of us have had? On advice received from this site I cleared mine by putting the whole thing in hot water --- to free the wax in the barrel. Search for water cap and you should find loads of background on this.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

+1 for the hot water, it worked on mine, it was a tip from my dealer who said it happens frequently.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the problem on a new van and so I got a replacement under warranty.

They are only £10 online. It means carrying an extra key but worth it I think.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

howellsroad said:


> Wonder if the problem is the one a number of us have had? On advice received from this site I cleared mine by putting the whole thing in hot water --- to free the wax in the barrel. Search for water cap and you should find loads of background on this.


Thanks for that, but I can't find that advice anywhere-could you be more specific about what you did?
Many thanks!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Waleem said:


> howellsroad said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if the problem is the one a number of us have had? On advice received from this site I cleared mine by putting the whole thing in hot water --- to free the wax in the barrel. Search for water cap and you should find loads of background on this.
> ...


Try this previous post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61242-.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Here's a post I wrote a while back...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-734093.html#734093

And the water cap is till working as it should!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks UncleNorm. I want to have a go at dismantling and investigating, but I cannot see how to get it apart without breaking-how did you do it?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Waleem said:



> Thanks UncleNorm. I want to have a go at dismantling and investigating, but I cannot see how to get it apart without breaking-how did you do it?


Thanks for asking John, as I was wondering too.

Our water cap has never been a problem, but the diesel one is No 3 now. 8O

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Thanks UncleNorm. I want to have a go at dismantling and investigating, but I cannot see how to get it apart without breaking-how did you do it?


I'll need to have a look myself as it's a while since I did it! I'm going out now so will get back to this post later. Bear with me. :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> I'll need to have a look myself as it's a while since I did it! I'm going out now so will get back to this post later. Bear with me. :wink:


Have you not done it yet Norman? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock. :wink: :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> > I'll need to have a look myself as it's a while since I did it! I'm going out now so will get back to this post later. Bear with me. :wink:
> ...


I can't Jock... I'm out remember! :roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had the same problem,would not lock.dropped cap into a bowl of hot water for a few minutes,then a quick squirt of silicone ....job done.
As recommended by members on here.

Les


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> I had the same problem,would not lock.dropped cap into a bowl of hot water for a few minutes,then a quick squirt of silicone ....job done.
> As recommended by members on here.
> 
> Les


I tried that Les-it didnt work on mine. I'm quite happy to have a go at dismantling it once I know how to do so without breaking it.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm back!

I just had a look at my water filler cap. It's blue and has a raised grip across it, with the key hole in that.

I removed a thin black washer/seal to expose the white innards. Using a strong flat blade like a dining knife, I prised the white centre from the blue outer. 

The blue outer is in two parts so it may be that they also need separating. I never felt as if anything was going to get damaged. I also remember thinking, "If I fail to make it work this way, I'll need to buy a new one. If I damage it all, I'll need to buy a new one!"

So I ended up with the separate parts on my work bench. I used a combination of craft knife, files and sandpaper to reshape and resize the relevant bits.

Putting it all back together was no big deal. But I did spray plenty of silicone polish into the innards before reassembly. 

That's all I can tell you right now. Sorry if it doesn't help.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Unclenorm-unfortunately, that doesn't help me-mine is all-white and seems to be bonded together....


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Waleem, on our dethleffs is a white one and it does come apart. Ours came apart on its own accord when new. All sprung apart when we couldn't get the damn thing out on our very first trip, bits flying in all directions. we collected what we thought were all the bits and other half put it back together, which of course it didn't. Luckily went back to the water tap the next day and found the spring, it all went back together wonderfully and up to this date hasn't pulled a stunt like that again.

Chris' philosophy when things don't do as expected is to use brute force! Unfortunately if we had to do it now, no doubt we wouldn't be able to budge it. But it does come apart.

If you have to buy a new one anyway, you could try putting the barrel bit in a vice, hold onto the top and give it a good yank, might work, just be aware there is a spring in the middle and it will fly everywhere. Also be aware that it may not work and kill it off completely! 

Our is an 08 model and a coach built, so there may be differences in make and models.
Regas

Karen


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Just seen the thread - don't know if this is of any help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-839546.html#839546

Alan


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I had done the hot water trick a few times and it worked for a while then I got fed up and replaced the cap. 
I hate having loads of keys for different locks so when I bought the new cap I carefully cut away the outer sleeve from the back of the old cap with a junior hacksaw and a pair of pliers to remove the barrel, putting the barrel into the new one was easy as it just inserted with the key fitted and locked in place.

Tim


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks very much Alan-that is a BIG Help as my cap is constructed in exactly that way-I will now be tackling it..... :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had the same problem with the cap not working,after immersing it in hot water it was ok for a while and then back to square one :roll:

Eventually it would not work at all even after doing the hot water trick so I replaced the whole unit with the Fiamma type.
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Fiamma-Locking-Water-Cap-White.html

Far better design and it has worked perfectly for over 2 years now


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Clipped.....Eventually it would not work at all even after doing the hot water trick so I replaced the whole unit with the Fiamma type.
> http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Fiamma-Locking-Water-Cap-White.html
> 
> Far better design and it has worked perfectly for over 2 years now


I must say Steve, I prefer the look of the Fiamma one too. Is it spring loaded like the old fiddly one?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > Clipped.....Eventually it would not work at all even after doing the hot water trick so I replaced the whole unit with the Fiamma type.
> ...


Hi Jock,

It is not spring loaded like the original but a much better design,the key operation is nice and smooth and not fiddly at all,I think it ought to be a standard fitting on m/homes as it is far more preferable than the original.

It's also good for the old blood pressure as well,that original dam 
thing has been called all sorts most of which are unrepeatable on here :lol:


----------

